# Favorite Simpsons Episode (or Moment)



## ChileMass (May 24, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm.....Simpsons........there are so many......

I have to say that most of my favorite Simpsons' episodes include Sideshow Bob.  He was great in the "Cape Fear" parody (with the "Pirates of Penzance" bit at the end), but I think my all time favorite is when Sideshow Bob married Aunt Selma and then tried to blow her up while she was watching Matlock.  When Bob grosses out while massaging her hairy feet is just a crack up........ 

Others - (no particular order)

Sideshow Bob wins Emmy while in jail; Krusty says "Don't drop that thing in the shower, Bob....."
Who Needs the Quickie-Mart? (with Apu)
Grandpa Simpson "authors" award-winning Itchy & Scratchy episode
Homer goes hippie, invents addictive plant that is a cross between a tomato and tobacco
Smithers forced to take vacation, calls in from gay bar in Key West

There are so many - any public service announcements with "actor Troy McClure" (the late, great Phil Hartman) are also too much......


----------



## SilentCal (May 24, 2004)

Too many good episodes to single out just one.   
1.  When Homer invents the Flaming Moe and Moe steals the recipe.
2.  The who killed Mr. Burns saga.

Whenever Homer hollers "The Boy" and motions to strangle Bart...I think fondly of my own dad wringing my neck....


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (May 24, 2004)

Electric hammer!
say no more!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 24, 2004)

"Homer fell on Aerosmith!"
"Mr. Simpson, please do not offer my god a peanut."
"Uh-oh, my heart stopped .... ah, there it goes."
Streetcar!
"Hi kids, how was Duff Gardens?" "Can't talk, coming down."
Anything Ralph Wiggum says...
"Hi everybody!" "Hi, Doctor Nick!"
"Smithers, what's that?" "Sounds like your heart's beating again, sir." "Ah, that takes me back!"
"Hi kids! We knew Krusty's bubble gum contained spider eggs, but the Huunta Virus? Well, just mail five dollars to Antidote ..."
"It's cold out and there are wolves."
"Hi, I'm Troy McClure. You might remember me from such films as..."

The Brother from Another Series episode, with Kelsey Grammer and David Hyde Pierce as brothers Sideshow Bob and Sideshow Cecil.
"Guess who!" "Maris?"

And finally, Maggie in day care in a parody of The Great Escape and a scene from The Birds.


----------



## smitty77 (May 25, 2004)

Jeez, it's like trying to name a favorite child.  For me Homer wins by a narrow margin.  As for favorite moment(s):

Lisa turns down 10% of her Lil Lisa Slurry profits and send Homer to the cardiac ward.  "Code Blue"
Homer needs heart surgery but suggests taking the defibrillator home with him.  "Ah, that's ther stuff."  Dr. Nick: "It's such a beautiful day, I think I'll go out the window." and "Oh yuck, blood!"
The Smpson house is sinking and could have been fixed with a $0.25 washer.  Homer: "Did you see the bubble?"  as the level takes off down hill.  Classic moment:  Bart falls out of the bedroom window as the house tilts.
Marge cuts of Homer's thumb while he's trying to sneak a brownie.  "Sorry doesn't put thumbs on the hands Marge!"  Dr. Hibbert: "We could cut the other thumb off for a sense of symmetry.  Heehee hee."
Homer trying to make it in the plow business.  "Mr. Plow? Noooo, this is Tony Plow. You know, from leave it to Beaver?  Yeah, they were gay."
Otto running the carnival rides at the school: "Oh oh, I'll be in Mexico until this thing blows over."

A few favorite lines:
"Oh, he's ruining my @** groove!"
"I like my beer cold, my tv loud, and my homosexuals flaaaaaaaming!"
"Homer, I can see your doodle!"  "Shut up, Flanders."
"Woo hoo, out to stud.  First stop, Maude Flanders."
"Ow, my eye!  The doctor said not to get pudding in it!"
"Max Power, that's a creative name."  "I got it off a hair dryer."
"I gave you a new name Marge.  Hoochie boobs.  How about Chesty Larue?  Big titikaka?"
"Mmmmmmm. Seventy two slices of american cheese....One.  Two."  "Marge, I think I'm blind."

I could go on and on.


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 25, 2004)

Sing along now!

You could close down Moe's or the Kwik-e-Mart and nobody would care, but the heart and soul of Springfield's in our Mason Derrierre.

We're the sauce on your steak
We're the cheese in your cake.
We put the spring in Springfield.
We're lace on the night gown, 
The point after touchdown
We put the spring in Springfield.
We're that little extra spice that makes existance extra nice.
A giddy little thrill at a reasonable price.
Our only major quarrel's with your total lack of morals
Our skimpy costumes ain't so bad they seem to entertain your dad.
The gin in your martini 
The clams in your linguini
We put the spring in Springfield.
We remember our first visit
The service was exquisite
Why Joseph I had no idea.
Come now you we're working here.
Without we'd of had no find since March of 1961
To shut them down now would be twisted
We just heard this place existed.
The highlights in your hairdo
The extra arms on Vishnu
So don't take the ______
We won't take the _____
Let's keep the _____ in Springfield.

Tragically, I did 90% of that from memory.  Help me.

"Oh, cousin Merl." - Sideshow Bob
"Grease me up, woman!" - Groundskeeper Willy

That is all.


----------



## Stephen (May 25, 2004)

"Help! Operator! Get me the number for 911. *PAUSE* Nevermind."


----------



## ChileMass (May 25, 2004)

Several years ago (during the go-go 90s when things were good for everyone) I got sent to some big pow-wow at my former company's office in Stockholm.  Since it was a long flight and I had a bunch of frequent flyer miles, I got the upgrade to Business Class, which was really nice.  One of the perks in Delta's business section was a personalized audio/video machine, and you could choose from a bunch of selections, one of which was the album, "Songs in the Key of Springfield".  So there I was, little ole me, in the midst of all these VERY SERIOUS business travelers who were slaving away on some BIG PROJECT I'm sure, and I was trying not to be overheard giggling away at the stupid songs of the Simpsons.  "We Put the Spring in Springfield", indeed!!  Is this a great country or what.......?

VOTE QUIMBY!


----------



## Stephen (May 25, 2004)

"Who holds back the electric car?
Who makes Steve Gutenberg a star? 
WE DO! WE DO!"


----------



## Max (May 26, 2004)

1.  Homer joins the NRA.  No question on this one...my #1 all time favorite.

2.  Homer gets elected to sanitation commission.  Greatest line from this one is when Moe goes to sign up as a sex offender..."Aww geez, always a line."

3.  Homer learning to ride a motorcycle and Bart laughing his a$$ off in the process.

4.  Homer the inventor

5.  The Olympics (almost) come to Springfield.  "Springy the Springfield Spring" mascot...the scene in the bar with it getting caught in Lenny's eye!  

Favorite line is a ditto on "Max Power...that's a creative name.  Got it off a hair dryer."

Max


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 17, 2005)

I was inspired to reach back for this from another post......

Bump


----------



## cantdog (Sep 17, 2005)

Unable to participate in the poll due to limited selection.

Best episode is Springshield-hands down!

2nd favorites are when Bart becomes a bartender for Fat Tony and his cronies after missing a school field trip and

Homer becomes the head of sanitation for Springfield

and the 1895 reality show episode where the house needs to be fumigated for 6 months after bugs come out of the hockey stick

and the Roofi episode where the babies parody Woodstock.

So many good episodes...

_Homer goes hippie, invents addictive plant that is a cross between a tomato and tobacco _
Oh yeah, the tomacco episode.  "That's an insult, I demand satisfaction, I challenge you to a duel."

_The Olympics (almost) come to Springfield. "Springy the Springfield Spring" mascot...the scene in the bar with it getting caught in Lenny's eye!_
And don't forget that it's pudding that Lenny is not allowed to get in his eye.  After all, he is allowed to remove the patch for one hour a day.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 18, 2005)

"na,na,na,na,na,na,na,na, leader!" - homer

"There's the right way, the wrong way, and the Max Power way" - homer

"Damn the torpedoes" - Bart
"What'd he say, put on our tuxedos?" - grampa 
"I want some taquitos" - old man

"Larry Flynt is right" - Homer referring to Stephen Hawking

Homer - "Welcome to the internet my friend, how may I help you?"
Comic book store guy - "I'm interested in upgrading my 28.8Kilobyte internet connection to a 1.5 megabit fiber optic T-1 line. Would you be able to provide an IP router that's compatible with my  Token Ring ethernet LAN configuration?"
Homer - "Can I have some money now?"


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 19, 2005)

In last nights new episode where the town wanted to build a stamp museum next to the Simpson's home Homer fought it and won. So, the town moved the cemetary there instead which scared Lisa into sleeping in the parents bed.

Anyway, while Lisa is in the bed Homer said their room is the safest in the house.
Lisa "What about Bart's room? It's on the opposite side of the house from the cemetary."
Homer: "Remember the racecar bed I made for Bart? The breaks are shot."
Barts room: Barts lying in bed and it's bouncing around the room like a pinball. At one point it crashes through the wall into the parents room.

It's a visual gag but I was cracking up laughing when I saw that.

Other favorite lines:
Groundskeeper Willy: "If elected mayor I'm going to murder the lot of ya and burn this town to cinders."
"Umm.. the mike is on."
Willy: "I know it's on."

Ralph: "I ate the purple berries."
Bart: "How are they Ralph? Good?"
Ralph: "Owwww... They taste like... burning."

Lawyer (Phil Hartman): "Uh oh. We drew Judge Sneider."
Marge: "Is that bad?"
Lawyer: "Well he's had it in for me ever since I sort of ran over his dog."
Marge: "Oh."
Lawyer: "Well replace the word sort of with repeatedly and the word dog with son."


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the Monorail episode..
Written by Conan O'brien..


----------



## Brettski (Sep 19, 2005)

What about Barney?



> 3G03  A Boozehound Named Barney
> Shary: In front of a tavern,
> Flat on his face,
> A boozehound named Barney
> ...


----------

